# Dams near Cinci



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I have the day off tomorrow and was hoping to go fishing on the Ohio, provided that its fishable.I'm new to the area, and I don't know where a single dam is. If you guys could point me in the right direction I would be very thankfull. It's kind of weird being the new guy in the area, and I just don't know anything about anything down here  

I'de be coming from Newtown Ohio. 275 is close to here, so if you could start me off from there, thanks!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Just saw this Fishman- Just take 275 south to East 52. Follow it to the Meldahl dam. Very nice area and good fishin. CATKING ( It's maybe 30 -35 miles east on 52, by the town of Chilo)


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks King, sounds like all the rivers down here are flooded


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Cinti river gauge


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Remember Fishman- you can fish either bank with an Ohio licence  CATKING


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I went down and checked out the Little Miami today but its to high to fish. Maybe next week.


----------



## gmrkatman (Apr 16, 2004)

Even though it is up, I have been doing very well for big channels on the GMR from the bank. Send me a pm if you might want to fish it in the next few days.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey, almost forgot, there's several dams along the GMR, 2 in Hamilton, then up above...West Carollton, and Dayton. I know we hit five of them in one day, all below Dayton, which would've been the 6th I think


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll make sure to check out some of those as soon as I get the chance, for the time being I'm waiting for this weather to pass


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Today, Sunday........  
45.23 feet


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like we're getting Springs showers right now, pouring rain here at my place.


----------

